# taking cuttings from a female plant 4.5 weeks in flower



## oneeye (Feb 15, 2009)

hi all ,,,,, im new to this forums and looking for a bit of advice on taking some clones from my "big buddha cheese" plant that is nearly 5 week into flower !

would this be advisable or am i just wasting my time ? plus this is also my first time taking cutting aswell ! i was thinking of using a couple of the small tips from the bottom of the plant witch only have small buds on, what are just starting to forum !

also i have a root riot kit to start them in, are they any good ?

any tips or advice is more than welcome 
oneeye

i did try adding some pics from photo bucket but i had to make 15 posts first ! o well


----------



## pcduck (Feb 15, 2009)

:ciao::welcome: You can take clones, may take just a little longer for them to root, but they will root.

We have many good resources here at MariP that cover cloning,click on the button that says resources at the top of the page.

Pictures and links from outside sites are not allowed at MariP. Put your pictures on MariP server. Click on the manage attachments on the advance reply. This does not take 15 posts, can post pictures immediately.


----------



## Vegs (Feb 15, 2009)

I could be wrong because I have yet to delve into cloning yet (however it's coming soon) but I was under the impression that one could not take cuttings from a plant after 2 weeks into flower.

I know these are just rules of thumb but am I under the correct assumption here?


----------



## Hick (Feb 15, 2009)

picture linked  to photobucket are NOT allowed here. Please use the "attachment" option in the advanced reply area. 
check the "resources" page in the above toolbar for cloning tips. There is a "sticky" in the announcements section on posting your pictures properly.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Feb 15, 2009)

Taking cutting before you put the plant into flower is how its done.

A flowering plant is full of hormones, so taking a cutting will force the cutting to try to revert back to veg.

A cutting needs all its strength to grow roots, you will be asking it to discharge its hormones built up, plus revert back to veg, plus grow roots.

Good luck if you try it 

eace:


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 15, 2009)

I have both. A cutting from my girl in flower after 3 weeks and two cuttings from a Clone(same girl,older clone) I was putting into Flower. The ones from the Vegging plant roots much quicker,,but the one that had a bud on it,, is rooting very nice,,just takes longer. From now on I will take my clones before they start Budding real good.

Question. I have never cloned one with Bud at top before. What happens to the Bud after it takes root real good in Vegg?


----------



## oneeye (Feb 24, 2009)

well in the end i took 4 cuttings off 4 different plants on the 15 feb one died a few days later others looked ok ,,, just checked this morning and all 3 left have roots coming from every where !!!  

so just hope they reveg ok now !!!

oneeye


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 24, 2009)

oneeye said:
			
		

> well in the end i took 4 cuttings off 4 different plants on the 15 feb one died a few days later others looked ok ,,, just checked this morning and all 3 left have roots coming from every where !!!
> 
> so just hope they reveg ok now !!!
> 
> oneeye


 
They will be fine. Are they in a Bubbler?


----------



## oneeye (Feb 24, 2009)

no mate there in root riot cube's in the propagator !! going to give them another day or so then pot the up in to seedling & cutting soil ,,, if all gos well !

oneeye


----------

